

Syte: Simple but powerful packaged personal site  - saym
https://github.com/rigoneri/syte

======
bjourne
But isn't it a big problem that all the blog posts are loaded using
Javascript? It means your blog will be fully invisible to Googlebot and anyone
coming from search engines. The purpose of a blog is, at least partially, to
have readers but loading content via Javascript makes that harder to get.

~~~
VMG
Googlebot executes javascript: <http://www.seroundtable.com/google-ajax-
execute-15169.html>

~~~
JoelSutherland
This isn't something to count on yet when it comes to ranking well. That
article says "don't expect to hide something behind JS".

The good news is that individual post pages using the OP's blog engine have
content in the HTML and appear to rank just fine. The value of a well-ranking
homepage on a personal blog is probably overrated as individual posts tend to
attract links instead.

~~~
Evbn
FWIW Googles blog sites load the content in JS.

------
paulitex
Repost of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4098430>

Here's where he discussed the metrics around last time it hit #1 here:
<http://rigoneri.com/post/25804668500>

~~~
saym
Apologies, I wasn't a HN reader when this was posted.

~~~
ch0wn
No need to apologize. If everyone had seen it last time, it wouldn't be #1
right now.

------
tomasien
If you ever build this into an easy setup UI, I think this would just be
humongous. This combines what I like about about.me and what I find useful
about tumblr. I've been trying to customize my tumblr for a while now to look
almost exactly like this, but you did it FOR ME!

You're the man/woman

~~~
bpatrianakos
I started working on something that's basically Syte but as a service a while
back. I like the idea of being able to "own" your content from other services
in a way and to be able to use sites/services like Evernote, Dropbox, Twitter,
etc. as a kind of personal blog/scrapbook/private journal. Now it's morphed
into something slightly different but a lot of it is still there. I won't
shamelessly promote here but you can see the link in my profile if you want.
It's getting real close to being finished but I must be honest with myself and
admit that things keep popping up that keep me from launching when I say I
will so I'm done giving dates. But it will open. I just pushed a pretty
important update to the staging server this morning actually.

------
pajju
Its a smart app design which is nothing but a content aggregator from your -
Twitter account, GitHub, Dribbble, Instagram, Foursquare, your Tumblr blog,
Last.fm, SoundCloud and Bitbucket. It requests for all these services via
Javascript on the fly. Cool!

So it keeps no Database locally but only requires some computing + lots of
Bandwidth in the host server.

Its super smart design as it fits super fine for the Heroku Free Tier. :)

------
robinduckett
This is Svbtle done right - Not closed and proprietary (apple) but open and
free for extension (open source).

------
emillon
> There is only one rule. You can use, reproduce and do whatever you want with
> Syte but I would like you to choose a different adjacent color as the ones
> used by the people below.

So... Does it qualify as free software?

Technically it's a limitation of what can be done with it, and it limits the
total number of users.

~~~
Karunamon
The way it's worded makes it seem like a request rather than a condition of
use.

 _You may do whatever but I would like..._

------
alexbowe
It's cool :) and I just want to say that the readme is awesome. I love
developers who communicate :P

------
mertemin
I really liked the design, but didn't want to do all the integrations etc. I
created a similar HTML design for the ones who may want to use it immediately.
In addition, I created an tumblr theme and submitted it to tumblr. For
details, <https://github.com/mertemin/purus>

------
zzleeper
" I would like you to choose a different adjacent color as the ones used by
the people below"

Any clue about why this?

~~~
selectout
He's going for a similar style as Svbtle(.com) where each person that blogs
has their own identity that corresponds to a color/image so they can easily be
cataloged and seen.

~~~
spindritf
Either that, or a rainbow of users.

------
ypeterholmes
The aesthetics are nice but from a usability standpoint having the navigation
as a mix of external links and syte navigation seems like a poor choice.

*edit. I see now that it's just twitter and the contact that leave. Not bad.

~~~
Eventh
Twitter and the other services are only external links if they are wrongly
configured, API calls fails, or JavaScript has not finished loading/is not
available. Contacts is just 'mailto:'.

------
timdl
Good job, and OK, it looks good, but:

a. it's on tumblr so SEO will be crap or non existent, b. it loads using JS
(as bjourne pointed out), so posts will be invisible to Search Engines.

You should try, somehow, to integrate it with wordpress.

~~~
randomchars
What's wrong with tumblr's SEO?

~~~
timdl
Tumblr SEO is catastrophic. I had two tumblr blogs for a few weeks, they never
got into Google before 3rd page. I created a wordpress blog in two days I was
number One...

------
JamesChevalier
Nice job!

I had a similar idea with <https://github.com/JamesChevalier/Launch-Soon> but
Syte is a _much_ better execution.

Thanks for this.

------
navs
Ok so this is like a lifestream? I remember lifestreams being huge a few years
back when twitter just started to really kick off. When I say huge, I do mean
in my little circles.

------
downey
Looks very compelling. I'm tempted to try this out... only thing is that I
don't want my site to look too cookie-cutter if Syte catches on. :-)

------
brianlovin
I remember this popping up here a few months ago. Definitely looking forward
to WordPress integration, but this looks amazing so far.

------
kayoone
very awesome! make this easy to use for the mainstream and you have a winner!

------
obilgic
this should be saas

~~~
SwaroopH
I have something in the works. Will try to post on HN in a few days.

------
chuppo
"My" personal site? Or facebooks,twitters,foursquare extended profile of me?

Who would want their _personal_ site to be connected to so many other sites,
all whom are more powerful and make more money on your site than you?

~~~
ed209
I post my stuff all over the web, I don't want to repost all that to my own
personal site. Posting to all the other big players is great for discovery,
grabbing all that content to post to my own site is great for email footers,
business cards etc I built <http://qiip.me> exactly for this, see mine at
<http://qiip.me/edlea>

~~~
marekmroz
Personally I would prefer a reverse set-up, post everything to my own site,
automatically re-post to big players of my choosing.

~~~
ed209
That's not a pattern I've noticed generally. A lot of the sites I deal with
are very specialised with content.

For example, posting a listing to Etsy.com requires some very specific details
which are not relevant to other sites. To post an Etsy listing, share the same
photos on Flickr, share that content to a blog post would require a lot of
data at the central point to spread to all those services.

I think it's easier in the cases I've seen to post to the end services and
pull that data back in.

Shared fields are not often more than Title, Images, some Body Text. Then
there are hundreds of smaller options from price to tags to materials to
photosets to choose from.

The other issue here is that where cross posting is easy, usually the main
service already provides it, i.e. posting from Instagram to Flickr. If you
include services like <http://IFTTT.com> then you're pretty covered for this
case.

------
fiveliterstang
I don't really understand the implementation here, is this a "baked" system or
does it require python hosting/node.js and the like on your web server?

Also why do we need to sign up for developer keys at all these services? Kinda
crazy

------
forkrulassail
<http://bit.ly/scicombinator>

